# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  DIY nguồn 24v từng nguồn ATX cũ

## ktshung

Chào các bác, hiện nay ngồn ATX cũ từ các máy tính thải rất nhiều. Em có ý tưởng DIY nó thành 24v cho các máy CNC nhỏ. Em lên mạng thấy có mấy anh Tây chơi trò này rồi. Có bác nào thử chưa truyền đạt cho em ít kinh nghiệm với ạ?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Chào các bác, hiện nay ngồn ATX cũ từ các máy tính thải rất nhiều. Em có ý tưởng DIY nó thành 24v cho các máy CNC nhỏ. Em lên mạng thấy có mấy anh Tây chơi trò này rồi. Có bác nào thử chưa truyền đạt cho em ít kinh nghiệm với ạ?


12V mod sang 24v, công suất giảm ít nhất 50%

Cò đủ mười mấy Ampe để dùng không?

----------


## ktshung

> 12V mod sang 24v, công suất giảm ít nhất 50%
> 
> Cò đủ mười mấy Ampe để dùng không?


Em thấy mấy tên Tây lấy hai nguồn kết hợp bác à
http://www.instructables.com/id/Two-.../Theory-Build/

----------


## vietnamcnc

ừm power//power thì không nói

nếu chạy cnc thì cần áp cao một chút, 24V chạy được, nhưng bèo về khả năng tăng tốc (moment khởi động)
Nếu thế làm cái cục biến thế,nắn lọc vừa nhanh vừa kinh tế vừa bền.

Nói gì thì nói, địnhluật bảo toàn năng lượng:

xác = đít x chiều cao

chiều cao thấp xuống thì đít bự ra.

----------

ktshung

----------


## thuytbd

Em đã từng thử mod món này.
Thứ tự làm của em:
- Quấn lại cuộn thứ biến áp xung (cái này xương vì phải tháo cái biến áp ra). Bỏ hết các điện áp không cần thiết chỉ dữ lại nguồn để nuôi IC và điện áp cần ra.
- Thay diode kép và tụ nếu cần điện áp cao. Nếu đầu ra 24V thì cần con diode chịu 60V, tụ chịu 35V, một vài nguồn thì con diode có sẵn đã là loại 60V rồi.
- Đóng điện và hi vọng không có gì cháy nổ  :Big Grin: .

----------

ktshung

----------


## mattroidem

Không cần quấn lại biến áp xung đâu. ATX có đường 12v + và -, GND là điểm giữa biến áp. Làm lại cầu nắn (thay diode chịu dòng, áp lớn hơn, thay tụ đầu ra...) đường 12v +/- là có 24v rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Dòng nhỏ xíu làm chi bác

----------

ktshung

----------


## mattroidem

Cũng đâu có nhỏ, ví dụ 12v dòng được 24A thì mod thành 24v dòng 12A. Tính ra cũng gần gần 300w, ngon lắm chứ bộ.

----------

ktshung

----------


## CKD

Thường nguồn PC đường +12V & -12V là dùng chung một cuộn.. nên cơ bản là chơi 2 món này là được 24V. Lưu ý là diod nắn dòng trên đường -12V thường công suất nhỏ hơn nhiều so với đường +12V. Muốn phát huy hết công suất nguồn thì phải thay cái diod này, đồng thời phải thêm tụ cho đường -12V, tốt nhất dung lượng nên = với dung lượng tụ lọc trên đường +12V.
Nếu muốn giảm nhiệt thì quấn lại cái cuộn cảm xuyến lọc đầu ra với dây to hơn. Thường khi tải cao cái vòng xuyến này nó còn nóng hơn cái biến áp xung.

Phần lớn nguồn ATX máy lắp ráp đều là nguồn lõm, nó ghi 300-400 thậm chí 500W chứ công suất thực thường chỉ được 1/2 công suất ghi trên nhãn.
Nguồn đủ công suất thì đa phần nguồn tháo máy bộ, nguồn xịn.. nhưng nguồn tháo máy bộ thì thường là 150-200W, đôi khi là 250W với những con dual core, những con multi core sau này thì mới có >=300W. Mà mấy cái nguồn đủ công suất & công suất lớn thì cũng chẵng rẻ được.

Muốn MOD nguồn thì vẫn làm được.. nhưng muốn ngon phải MOD luôn phần mạch, chứ không phải cứ quấn thêm dây vào biến áp là ra được áp lớn. Đo thì OK nhưng khi dùng thì tuột áp. Nguồn xung ổn định điện áp kiểu vòng kín. Nhưng phần quấn thêm vào mạch không đo được áp hiệu dụng nên khi dùng tuột áp.. mạch không bù chính xác được. Mà MOD mạch thì phải hiểu được nguyên lý mạch. Mà cái này thì không phải ai cũng hiểu được.. nhất là dân ngoại đạo.


Tìm hiểu thêm các sơ đồ mạch nguồn PC http://danyk.cz/s_atx_en.html

Mạch trên là mạch khá căn bản.. phần lớn nguồn chị na đều dùng. Nguồn máy bộ thì phức tạp hơn rất nhiều.

Một cách khác cũng đơn giản & rẻ không kém là nối tiếp 02 nguồn PC với nhau để ra 24V. Cách này vừa nâng được áp, vừa nâng được công suất. Mà nguồn cũ ngon (>200W) thì cũng chỉ >100K/cái.. vị chi là >200K cho một bộ nguồn 24V-400W.

----------

ktshung, lethanhsang86

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy dòng của đường -12V nhỏ xíu à. Nếu dùng với đường +12V thì dòng tổng cũng nhỏ

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Thường nguồn PC đường +12V & -12V là dùng chung một cuộn.. nên cơ bản là chơi 2 món này là được 24V. Lưu ý là diod nắn dòng trên đường -12V thường công suất nhỏ hơn nhiều so với đường +12V. Muốn phát huy hết công suất nguồn thì phải thay cái diod này, đồng thời phải thêm tụ cho đường -12V, tốt nhất dung lượng nên = với dung lượng tụ lọc trên đường +12V.
> Nếu muốn giảm nhiệt thì quấn lại cái cuộn cảm xuyến lọc đầu ra với dây to hơn. Thường khi tải cao cái vòng xuyến này nó còn nóng hơn cái biến áp xung.
> 
> Phần lớn nguồn ATX máy lắp ráp đều là nguồn lõm, nó ghi 300-400 thậm chí 500W chứ công suất thực thường chỉ được 1/2 công suất ghi trên nhãn.
> Nguồn đủ công suất thì đa phần nguồn tháo máy bộ, nguồn xịn.. nhưng nguồn tháo máy bộ thì thường là 150-200W, đôi khi là 250W với những con dual core, những con multi core sau này thì mới có >=300W. Mà mấy cái nguồn đủ công suất & công suất lớn thì cũng chẵng rẻ được.
> 
> Muốn MOD nguồn thì vẫn làm được.. nhưng muốn ngon phải MOD luôn phần mạch, chứ không phải cứ quấn thêm dây vào biến áp là ra được áp lớn. Đo thì OK nhưng khi dùng thì tuột áp. Nguồn xung ổn định điện áp kiểu vòng kín. Nhưng phần quấn thêm vào mạch không đo được áp hiệu dụng nên khi dùng tuột áp.. mạch không bù chính xác được. Mà MOD mạch thì phải hiểu được nguyên lý mạch. Mà cái này thì không phải ai cũng hiểu được.. nhất là dân ngoại đạo.
> 
> 
> ...


BÁc giúp em đấu kiểu 2 nguồn ATX với ạ. nhà em có nhiều lắm

----------


## mattroidem

> Thấy dòng của đường -12V nhỏ xíu à. Nếu dùng với đường +12V thì dòng tổng cũng nhỏ


Dùng cùng 1 cuộn dây với đường 12V + đó bác. Dòng nhỏ là do dùng diode đầu ra dòng nhỏ. Nên em mới nói thay diode khác.

----------

ktshung, thuhanoi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nay mới đọc bài này , thấy ae bàn luận cũng có lý nhưng cái -12v dòng thấp lắm. Và thực tế 1 chút nếu atx ra được 24V 12A thì chắc ngoài chợ Nhật Tảo không bán giá 30k ( đồ cũ).

----------


## GORLAK

Chịu khó lùng 2 cái nguồn 12V dòng cao cao cùng loại ghép nối tiếp cái là xong ấy mà, chế cho cho cực + ko an toàn.

----------


## Gamo

Đừng đùa thế chứ mấy pa  :Big Grin:  Ko phải nguồn nào cũng mắc nối tiếp được đâu. Đấu lung tung là có phim coi á  :Big Grin: 

Một ví dụ là nguồn switching, ko cách ly thì ground của 2 thằng đều là 0v của điện lưới chẳng hạn. Lúc đó tên nào đấu nối tiếp là giống đem cực dương chập với cực âm cho vui vậy á  :Big Grin:

----------


## lekimhung

> Đừng đùa thế chứ mấy pa  Ko phải nguồn nào cũng mắc nối tiếp được đâu. Đấu lung tung là có phim coi á 
> 
> Một ví dụ là nguồn switching, ko cách ly thì ground của 2 thằng đều là 0v của điện lưới chẳng hạn. Lúc đó tên nào đấu nối tiếp là giống đem cực dương chập với cực âm cho vui vậy á


Bác nói em thấy có lý, em thấy nối tiếp e là không khoa học lắm, dù nguồn có cách ly thì bộ lọc nhiễu cũng nối vào GND, đem GND của nguồn này nối vào V+ của nguồn kia, điện lưới có khả năng ảnh hưởng tới nguồn đó thông qua lọc nhiễu. Còn thực tế thì chưa thấy có phim nào để cho mọi người thưởng thức cả.

----------


## nhatson

nhanh lẹ gọn, low noise, giá cạnh tranh sắm ngay con biến áp

----------


## hanasimitai

> nhanh lẹ gọn, low noise, giá cạnh tranh sắm ngay con biến áp


Vote cho bác một phiếu.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nhatson chuẩn rồi , 
100k / 1 nguồn atx cũ
biến áp thấy đề 5A , cỡ mấy chục , + 2 con tụ + cầu diode =100k cho khỏe :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Ui chùi, thế thì nguồn 24V tổ ong cho đèn LED sao hả bác? Em nhớ 5A cũng rẻ bèo nhèo luôn nhỉ, việc gì phải chế cháo chi cho mệt mà ko an toàn?

----------


## CKD

> Ui chùi, thế thì nguồn 24V tổ ong cho đèn LED sao hả bác? Em nhớ 5A cũng rẻ bèo nhèo luôn nhỉ, việc gì phải chế cháo chi cho mệt mà ko an toàn?


Dùng thử nguồn LED đi rồi biết mùi với nó.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao dzậy? Nhiễu hả?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tuan6868

Nguồn mình mua ở led68.com.vn rẻ bèo mà dùng khá ngon mà

----------


## CKD

Lắp vào cùng hệ thống & làm việc rồi so sánh với nguồn công nghiệp hoặc biến thế là thấy kết quả ngay.
Ngoài ra là độ bền.

----------


## Gamo

Nguồn công nghiệp thì miễn bàn rồi nhưng mua ở đâu ta? Giá tiền sao ku? Đồ cũ thì nói thiệt là tau ko tin cậy lắm

Biến thế là mấy cục transformer đó hả? Mấy cục transformer mà ko có điều áp cũng ko ổn đúng hem?
.

----------


## Tuanlm

Chống nhiễu tốt nhất mình từng làm là lấy board nguồn của PLC mitsu để chạy cái board stm32F429ZI, đảm bảo chạy vù vù như F22 cho dù chơi ADC hay DAC. Mấy cái nguồn khác thì không thể chấp nhận được, mặc dù tốn công thêm code FFT, Kalman đủ kiểu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Nguồn công nghiệp thì miễn bàn rồi nhưng mua ở đâu ta? Giá tiền sao ku? Đồ cũ thì nói thiệt là tau ko tin cậy lắm
> 
> Biến thế là mấy cục transformer đó hả? Mấy cục transformer mà ko có điều áp cũng ko ổn đúng hem?
> .


tranfomer , kiếm cục Rcore coban hay amophuse cho nó máu

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cần nói rỏ là nguồn dùng làm gì.
- Nguồn cho điều khiển như BOB những thứ liên quan khác. Yêu cầu điện áp ổn định, nhưng chỉ cần dòng nhỏ. Cái này đơn giản mà.. vì đa phần nó có regu ổn áp riêng rồi.
- Con BOB em hay dùng, chơi AC 15-17V vào là nó tự chiến. Nó đã có cầu diod, regu kiểu DC witching nên dòng khá là to mà ít nóng ra đủ 12V & 5V dùng cho sensor, lại có cả DC-DC isolated converter nên cách ly luôn ngỏ kết nối PC.

- Nguồn cho driver thì:
---- 24V thì thông dụng quá.. nên em chơi mấy con hàng công nghiệp cũ cũ. Tầm giá 1 chai. Xác suất bị knockout cũng 20% à. Dùng hơn chục con, tèo 2 con rồi. Nếu mua mới thì em chiến với MeanWell thương hiệu taiwan sx china (mua ở Hiệp Lực). Có nhiều mức áp, công suất & mục đích sử dụng. Đã chơi các loại, công suất từ 10-300W thấy ok, công suất đủ, ít noise, bảo hành 1-3 năm, chưa tèo con nào. Có cái giá hơi chát, 350W 3 chai hehe  :Smile: .
---- 48V thì khó kiếm hàng cũ mà Amper cao.. nên dùng transformer + chỉnh lưu + tụ. Chỉ lụm được 2 con 48V-500W, hiện chưa bị out.
---- 70-100V thì transformer mà chiến. Chỉ cần chỉnh lưu + tụ. Áp ra có tăng giảm tí chút theo tải cũng chẵng sao. Thấy Ok lắm lắm. Mà thường thì cở này em chơi luôn AC cho lành. Khỏi lỉnh kỉnh mất công.
---- 220V AC thì mới chiến có vài con máy... chưa phát hiện tèo. Chỉ tèo 2 con servo Yas không rỏ nguyên nhân (chắc do lão quá).

- Nguồn LED china thì bị mấy nhược điểm.
--- Công suất ảo.
--- Tụt áp khủng khi có tải đột ngột.
--- Không có lọc nhiễu nên hơi bị kinh.
--- Kém bền.. nóng nóng xíu là bốp.. ra khói.

Nguồn tổ ông china chuyên dành cho LED

----------

Gamo, znk13z

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Cần nói rỏ là nguồn dùng làm gì.
> - Nguồn cho điều khiển như BOB những thứ liên quan khác. Yêu cầu điện áp ổn định, nhưng chỉ cần dòng nhỏ. Cái này đơn giản mà.. vì đa phần nó có regu ổn áp riêng rồi.
> - Con BOB em hay dùng, chơi AC 15-17V vào là nó tự chiến. Nó đã có cầu diod, regu kiểu DC witching nên dòng khá là to mà ít nóng ra đủ 12V & 5V dùng cho sensor, lại có cả DC-DC isolated converter nên cách ly luôn ngỏ kết nối PC.
> 
> - Nguồn cho driver thì:
> ---- 24V thì thông dụng quá.. nên em chơi mấy con hàng công nghiệp cũ cũ. Tầm giá 1 chai. Xác suất bị knockout cũng 20% à. Dùng hơn chục con, tèo 2 con rồi. Nếu mua mới thì em chiến với MeanWell thương hiệu taiwan sx china (mua ở Hiệp Lực). Có nhiều mức áp, công suất & mục đích sử dụng. Đã chơi các loại, công suất từ 10-300W thấy ok, công suất đủ, ít noise, bảo hành 1-3 năm, chưa tèo con nào. Có cái giá hơi chát, 350W 3 chai hehe .
> ---- 48V thì khó kiếm hàng cũ mà Amper cao.. nên dùng transformer + chỉnh lưu + tụ. Chỉ lụm được 2 con 48V-500W, hiện chưa bị out.
> ---- 70-100V thì transformer mà chiến. Chỉ cần chỉnh lưu + tụ. Áp ra có tăng giảm tí chút theo tải cũng chẵng sao. Thấy Ok lắm lắm. Mà thường thì cở này em chơi luôn AC cho lành. Khỏi lỉnh kỉnh mất công.
> ---- 220V AC thì mới chiến có vài con máy... chưa phát hiện tèo. Chỉ tèo 2 con servo Yas không rỏ nguyên nhân (chắc do lão quá).
> ...


Đệch lùng mãi mới ra lý do nhiễu con IM483. 
Cám ơn mấy câu chốt hạ "nguồn LED" của bác.

----------

